# MPAC - request for reconsideration OR How can I pay less property tax?



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

We just received our property assessment from MPAC last week and this is the first time in 4 years it has been updated. We live in GTA West and they've calculated the value has gone up about 30% since 2012.

What have people done to successfully reduce their property value in order to pay less tax? Because our basement is unfinished, I think their sight unseen assessment has put us about 5% above market value at least. Thankfully they phase in the increase over the next 4 years in equal increases.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

The process for appeal is outlined on MPAC's website, read it thoroughly. Not sure 5% increase in your property value is worth dealing with.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Berubeland said:


> The process for appeal is outlined on MPAC's website, read it thoroughly. Not sure 5% increase in your property value is worth dealing with.


Exactly, The MPAC site is quite clear and helpful expaining it's parameters.
Read it carefully, and they even give you access to a number of properties of your choice that which should be similar to your own, which you can use as a comparison.

If you do appeal, make sure you select the right properties, because you only have a limited number that you can examine using their online tool.

I examined a few in my neighbourhood that I knew sold for very little recently.
Also, MPAC was using the wrong properties as a comparison.

I live on a major thoroughfare (lowers value), and they were using properties off the main road.
Also they used some two-story houses (mine is cottage style).

There are only a few other properties in town in as poor condition as mine (I used those, with explanations as to why they were better).

I talked to a consultant, (this is a step that can be skipped, I know the guy, didn't cost much, $300-something, I rounded it up to $400 cash when all was done), got info on all the best properties to use in his opinion, also, got paper copies of his info on these properties, and the ones I had in mind.

I did all the research, wrote out a detailed explanation on each of the MPAC choices, and why they were wrong, and all my choices, and why they were more suitable.

Set up an appointment with the MPAC rep, met her shook her hand and then introduced my consultant, who I let show her around the place, while I went and checked the mail.

Result was instead of a 30-40% increase in taxes (don't remember exactly), I instead received an approximate 50% decrease in taxes from what I had been paying.
That said, if you think the difference is only 5%, it's up to you to decide, it could be worth it where you are, not so much in my area.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I only found this by going online - they have the square footage of our house overstated by a little less than 10%. The reason is simple - our house has a family room that is open to the second level. While there are floor plans that close this off for a 5th bedroom (and I think upstairs laundry), we didn't choose that option. Coupled with the fact that our basement is unfinished, I'm going to see if I can get the assessment reduced.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Do not use the prices for comparables on their site. That's comparing their overestimate to other overestimates. Better to talk to an actual realtor, find similar properties that have recently been sold and see what the actual selling prices are.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr. Pincher. You have admitted yours is one of the worst properties in town.

Instead of trying to weasel out of some taxes maybe you should invest some money and bring your property up to community standards.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Zipper said:


> Mr. Pincher. You have admitted yours is one of the worst properties in town.
> 
> Instead of trying to weasel out of some taxes maybe you should invest some money and bring your property up to community standards.


Thanks for the valuable input Zipper, maybe I should.
Then again maybe I shouldn't.

My post was to show others I successfully went through the process of appealing a bad assessment, not a request for anonymous opinions on whether or not I should choose to over-pay property tax nor on where to spend my moldy money, but thanks for chiming in


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> My post was to show others I successfully went through the process of appealing a bad assessment,


I own a semi-detached and have successfully gone through an Rfr in the past, reducing my assessment and my taxes successfully at least 3 times in the last 4 year assessments. I just compare it to my neighbour' assessment. 

This year I was assessed $41K higher on a $285K assessment than my neighbour ($244K) all things being equal except 
lot frontage. 

It's true that I have about 5 feet more of frontage over my neighbour, and it can be considered a corner lot, however the property if I was to sell today would be at the value of the assessment for 2020, and the assessment should always be lower than FMV. 

Establishing FMV to see how close MPAC is in their assessment would be the only way I can tell for sure. 

I still may have to do that if MPAC refuses to give me a reduction in assessment, but I'll wait until I get the official answer from them within 120 days.
Not sure if calling a real estate agent is enough, or getting a professional appraiser (which will cost me some kind of fee) will be required.


----------

